# RCI at their best again - NOT!!!!!



## Keitht (Feb 14, 2009)

I organised an exchange through RCI back in September last year, and although I had already researched flight prices I allowed myself to be convinced by RCI that they could do the whole thing at the same price, and avoid the need to do the job myself.
I'll put my hands up to the fact that I should have looked more carefully at the documentation from RCI, and the airline, when it came through but I missed a couple of fairly important items.  I didn't spot them until the actual flight tickets arrived today.
When speaking to the RCI rep I told them that the price I had found on-line included meals and group seating, and he confirmed that his price also included these items.  Looking again at the confirmation from RCI there is no mention of either of these items.  There is no mention either of the increased weight allowance from 15 to 20kg, although this is on the flight ticket.
The upshot is that I have just had to pay out an additional £50 to get the services that RCI's rep stated were included.  I have told RCI that I am extremely unhappy and a supervisor is supposed to be calling me back on Monday evening.  Watch this space. 
To cap things off today when I was speaking to the RCI rep she noticed that I hadn't deposited my 2009 week and asked if I wanted to deposit it now.  I explained that I had already exchanged the week but not through RCI.  Then at the end of our conversation she asked again if I wanted to deposit the week.  Do they actually listen to anything you say to them ?????


----------



## Jimster (Feb 14, 2009)

*RCI*

Keitht I am surprised at you.  You should know that dealing with RCI is less safe than carrying a bag of rattlesnakes-especially when it comes to money items with rci.  You have my sympathy.  My general rule of thumb when it comes to RCI travel is that if they are offering a 10% discount, someone else is offering a 50% discount.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 14, 2009)

You're right of course Jimster.  I should have known better   That is the first and last time I trust them with anything.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 21, 2009)

The saga rumbles on.  Nobody called me back on Monday (there's a surprise) so I called RCI again on Thursday.  The lady I spoke to was very nice and actually said she was surprised that I was told a supervisor would call between 5 & 6pm as very few are about at that time.  She also confirmed that there was a note on my file confirming that had been said.
I actually did get a call back from a supervisor today, but she can't make a decision and will have to speak to somebody on Monday.  Once again I went through the entire story even mentioning how long I was on the phone.  She obviously had been doing some checking because she said that was not unusual when xxxxxxx gets going (xxxxxx being the rep I was dealing with).
Watch for the next thrilling instalment early next week.


----------



## grest (Feb 21, 2009)

Will be waiting for the next installment...it seems encouraging that there is some notation of what actually had been said to you...good luck keith!
Connie


----------



## Carol C (Feb 21, 2009)

Jimster said:


> Keitht I am surprised at you.  You should know that dealing with RCI is less safe than carrying a bag of rattlesnakes-



Snakes on a plane...courtesy of RCI Travel.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the supervisor was as good as her word and there was a message asking me to call her when I got home.  They have put a £50 credit onto my account for future use.
I actually think in the circumstances that is a fair compromise.  As I said before I should have checked the information more thoroughly when it came through, and it is nearly 6 months since the original booking.  
Just be warned that if you get an extremely chatty Irish gent on the phone when you call from the UK be very, very careful and check every last detail when the paperwork arrives.  In my defence, the paperwork from RCI only had details of the flight times and route completed, no mention of seating or food.  Had there been any wrong information in those 2 fields I would have noticed immediately.  Blank didn't ring any alarm bells at the time.


----------



## poggsuk (Feb 24, 2009)

Keitht said:


> Well the supervisor was as good as her word and there was a message asking me to call her when I got home.  They have put a £50 credit onto my account for future use.
> I actually think in the circumstances that is a fair compromise.  As I said before I should have checked the information more thoroughly when it came through, and it is nearly 6 months since the original booking.
> Just be warned that if you get an extremely chatty Irish gent on the phone when you call from the UK be very, very careful and check every last detail when the paperwork arrives.  In my defence, the paperwork from RCI only had details of the flight times and route completed, no mention of seating or food.  Had there been any wrong information in those 2 fields I would have noticed immediately.  Blank didn't ring any alarm bells at the tim.



I actually think this reflects well upon RCI.  

If this had been Thomas cook, or heaven forbid someone like ryanair you would have gotten nowt!  At least RCi acknowledged there was a breakdown in communication and that they were to blame.  A fault that they have seen fit to compensate you for.  The only thing that is missing is that its not cash, but lets be honest here, £50 credit in RCi is like cash as you will definitely need to spend it at some time.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree.  When the original promised call didn't happen on Monday last week I thought I had been palmed off with standard waffle.  That proved not to be the case and I acknowledge that.  
I think you are probably right about Thomas Cook or similar organisations and the way they might have acted too.


----------

